# Problèmes avec Assistance bootcamp et windows



## luisZOO (15 Mai 2020)

*Bonjour/Bonsoir, *

Depuis la nouvelle mise à jour *Mac 10.15* lorseque j'ai voulu acceder à windows mais un ecran noir survient et me fait démrarrer sur macOS . 
J'ai essayé de supprimer windows et ensuite le réinstaller mais lorsque j'installe windows sur Bootcamp il m'est impossibe de partitionner le disque, et on me demander d'éxecuter le S.O.S sur le disque pour "corriger" le problème, je le fais mais rien ne change . 

Si quelqu'un serais m'aider, Merci !


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2020)

Bonjour *Luis*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list internal
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher la configuration interne du disque du Mac

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## luisZOO (15 Mai 2020)

voici : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         465.3 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +493.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  163.6 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.6 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                526.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mai 2020)

Je vois que tu as un Fusion Drive de type *apfs*. Passe encore la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk2
```


qui vérifie l'*apfs* : du *Conteneur* > puis des ses *5* volumes

Poste le retour.


----------



## luisZOO (16 Mai 2020)

voilà : 

```
Started file system verification on disk2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000e72dba -> 0x5191c3, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000e732b4 -> 0x519a44, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000e73ef8 -> 0x5201a1, 3, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000e75c6f -> 0x5223d0, 2, C) is not completely referenced
warning: MT mapping (0x4000000e77b66 -> 0x52a337, 6, C) is not completely referenced
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2020)

La vérification ne fait pas ressortir d'erreur franche > mais seulement un avertissement concernant l'allocation d'espace par le *spacemen* (le gestionnaire de l'allocation des blocs de l'*apfs*). Facteur peut-être bloquant nonobstant pour l'Assistant BootCamp.

- mais je note que la taille du *Conteneur apfs* censée équivaloir à la somme des *2* partitions d'origine du Fusion Drive (soit *+1 To*) => n'est que de *493 Go*. Il y a donc *507 Go* d'espace libre actuellement perdu > quelque part sur le HDD qui est toujours le disque concerné.​
Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui récupère l'espace libre (s'il est situé en queue de HDD sous la partition *apfs* & si l'*apfs* est actuellement redimensionnable) > puis ré-affiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande : s'il y a un blocage => on verra où et pourquoi...


----------



## luisZOO (16 Mai 2020)

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 538 680 516 608 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 999 995 129 856 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 999 994 101 760 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk2
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk1s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the fusion superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking the Fusion data structures
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.230.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.41.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk1s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 461 314 613 248 to 999 995 129 856 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49180
A problem occurred; undoing all changes
Modifying partition map
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         461.3 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *28.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         27.7 GB    disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +489.0 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Stores disk1s2, disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  163.8 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 82.6 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                526.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.0 GB    disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.4 GB     disk3

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +1.3 GB     disk5
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2020)

Bon. Cette mention d'échec :

```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


signale (d'après mon expérience) => que l'*apfs* s'est installé avec une "crypto-erreur" : erreur interne échappant à la vérification comme à la réparation > mais verrouillant en taille le *Conteneur apfs*.

unique solution : cloner la distribution *apfs* sur un DDE > démarrer sur le clone > supprimer / recréer le Fusion Drive *apfs* > cloner à rebours le clone dans le nouveau *Conteneur* collectif. Il y a environ *175 Go* à cloner.


=> as-tu un DDE USB sur le disque duquel on pourrait créer un *Conteneur apfs* d'environ *200 Go* ?


----------



## luisZOO (16 Mai 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon. Cette mention d'échec :
> 
> ```
> Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
> ...



Je n'ai pas de DDE pour le moment, dès que j'en ai un je reviens ici .


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2020)

D'accord.


----------

